# Why or why aren't you considering buying a Tesla?



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)

I drive 12 miles to work and home. 

Seriously considering trading in my X3 on a model 3 AWD....the idea of never having to stop for gas on my drive to work is super appealing to me.

I’d keep the wife’s ‘17 CX-5 for long range road trips.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

I bought Tesla Model 3 last month. 
If Tesla did not exist - I probably would have bought another BMW.

For me Tesla has only one downside - if you'd be using it on long road trips. I won't - we have 2 cars and in the rare cases I'd take long trip - we'll use the BMW.
So pretty much no downside to owning the Tesla.

On the flip side:
* Driving performance is out of this world . Puts a smile on my face every time I sit in it.
* The electric is much better technology. No oil changes, no transmission - simple, durable, awesome.
* No gas - no costs, no trips to the station. Whenever the charge gets low - just plug-in overnight. Super-cheap to drive.
* Has some amazing technology. Self-driving is part of it - but I actually didn't use that much yet. But altogether - very impressive.

Being green - or saving the Earth - never factored in my decision to buy a Tesla. I bought it purely because it's the best car available right now. And I think it's cheap for what it offers - I would have spend more if I bought another BMW :dunno:


----------

